# B smithi or g rosea?



## Gavin1983 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all I'm thinking about getting a tarantula but can't decide which species is better for me as im new to this hobby.ive done some research online and ive narrowed it down to two types, a g.rosea or a b smithi.ive heard that the g.rosa can turn physco and be very aggressive,is this true as the reptile centre says there one of the most docil tarantulas around.i would prefer the b smithi but also heard there quite skittish and they may kick hair a lot.has anyone had problems with these two types and can they be handled often?


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Not too sure about the smithi or rosea but I got a gbb for my first not so long ago,love it always out and about and makes awesome webs plus there gorgeous  I'd say go for a gbb BUT your gonna end up buying lots anyway so get all three :lol2:


----------



## Damo666 (Jan 1, 2012)

What about a curly hair dude:2thumb:


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Have a read on this thread as well,that should give you a good idea of what species to stay away from ie new world old world difference between arboreal and terrestrial all sorts of useful info on there  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/43641-how-choose-your-first-spider.html


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Personally i'd get a Brachypelma albopilosum (Curly hair), these have wonderful docile temperaments. My B.smithi is a nutcase & so is my G.porteri (normal colour Chile rose), my albops are still quite small (approx 1" LS) but don't seem anywhere near as bad as the smithi or porteri. G.pulchra is a very nice spider too but can be a bit pricey for a sub adult. G.pulchripes are also very nice :2thumb:. The list is endless & each individual will be different, some will tolerate handling & some won't.


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Another thing which iv been recently warned about if you go to the avic family is that the slings tend to be quite hard to get to juvi size due to randomly dying after a molt so if you go that route I'd look at maybe juvi to sub adult or buy maybe 3/4 slings and keep your fingers crossed one survives :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Ive already dropped him a PM sayin id help him out :lol2::no1:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Dannydarby86 said:


> Not too sure about the smithi or rosea but I got a gbb for my first not so long ago,love it always out and about and makes awesome webs plus there gorgeous  I'd say go for a gbb BUT your gonna end up buying lots anyway so get all three :lol2:


 Danny a cant agree with that more!

Escpecially if you dont own any thing else that eats insects,waste of livefood if its just the 1 T : victory:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've had a few Rosie's and several have been very unpredictable. Have also had several smithis which have been a lot calmer but yes the hair flicking can be a problem plus they cost more. Someone said above about a Curly hairded T. I would deffo go with one of these as a first tarantula. GBBs are also lovely spiders but can be skittish. Me personally I'm a massive fan of L parahybana (Salmon pink bird eaters) but they are probably not an ideal starters T.


----------



## Gavin1983 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for all your input and knowledge people.i have checked out the curly hair t as well,not much difference in price to the b smithi and g rosea but might be more docile.its going to be a hard choice but for £15 difference it's going to be either a curly hair or b.smithi.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Of the three you're considering I'd personally go for the smithii, the classic tarantula and very easy to care for.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Graham said:


> Of the three you're considering I'd personally go for the smithii, the classic tarantula and very easy to care for.


I totally agree, I spent alot of time in April considering which I should go for as my
first sling and don't regret going for a Smithi, she's just moulted and looks amazing
with her first show of colour.










Also consider the Brachypelma Emilia, i'm currently deciding between one of these 
and a GBB as my second T, although I originally said I'd only have one. :whistling2:


----------

